# Split test: Poorboys Wheel Sealant vs Chemical Guys Jetseal 109



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry no pics but....

3 weeks ago, I did a big clean of my wheels with Bilbery to clean them up followed by clay then lime prime then sealed the drivers side using Poorboys and the passenger side using Jetseal 109.

Car hasn't be touched for 3 weeks doing around 360 miles in the 3 weeks with a mix of dry and wet weather.

In terms of dirtiness both sides looked the same, neither one looked more dirty than the other so either they were both doing their job well or didn't do much to reduce the dirt on the wheels.

First off, just with the pressure washer (Karcher 2.87, 110 bar, 330l/hr) using cold water from the outside tap. Sprayed all 4 wheels to get as much dirt off as possible.

The Poorboys did quite well and cleaned up reasonably nicely although they were still dirty a fair amount of dirt had gone. The Chemical Guys also cleaned up but not as well as the Poorboys.

After the pressure washer the front wheels and rear wheels looked the same in dirtiness (beforehand the front wheels were noticeably dirtier).

Next with some Megs Last Touch and a microfibre (new MF for each wheel). I sprayed each wheel with LT and gave a wipe over using the MF.

The Poorboys came off quite well some bits needed more of a rub to get some of the dirt to come off, but once finished the wheel looked roughly the same as it did after it was cleaned with Bilbery 3 weeks earlier. I was quite impressed with this.

The Jetseal 109 came in to it's own though, after spraying with LT and a light wipe with the cloth all the dirt came off and those 2 wheels were noticeably easier to clean after spraying with LT.

The end result was that Jetseal 109 was the easiest overall but the same result could be achieved using each with little effort.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that mate, i have got some jetseal on order :thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

How are you finding the longevity of them?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

yes yes jetseal 109. great post mate thanks for sharing


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

fiestech said:


> How are you finding the longevity of them?


3 weeks and they are still fine. I have never tried cleaning an unsealed wheel with just the pressure washer followed by LT so I don't know what the difference is, but there is definately a difference between PB and CG. So I would say they are doing a job and have been for 3 weeks. Will try to do this every weekend and see how long it lasts but the weather may stop me.


----------



## Jessop (Jun 4, 2009)

Still to try the PB wheel sealent will let you know how it goes


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Doing a wheel sealant test myself at the mo :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

SW Autobahn has a great durabilty, little bit too pricey though. Am sure its just SW Shield & a 200ml pot would be far more cost effective


----------

